# Finding an "at home" or part-time coding job



## mloughry (May 21, 2011)

Hello all,

I am a recently certified coder with 4 previous years of Medical Office experience(which included some coding) I'm trying to put my studies and Certification to good use, but the problem is I really need a part-time position, preferably one that is from home.  Can anyone recommend a good place to search?  I live in Annapolis, MD.

Thank you


----------



## zanalee (May 21, 2011)

careerbuilders.com or Monster, type in the keyword box, remote coder.. I found several of companies hiring remote now, apply to them all....Good Luck.


----------



## kristyrodecker (May 23, 2011)

mloughry said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a recently certified coder with 4 previous years of Medical Office experience(which included some coding) I'm trying to put my studies and Certification to good use, but the problem is I really need a part-time position, preferably one that is from home.  Can anyone recommend a good place to search?  I live in Annapolis, MD.
> 
> Thank you



There is a list of companies that hire remotely at the bottom of this page.....
http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

Good Luck!


----------

